# Straight stock shooting



## LawDog (Apr 14, 2007)

Many older military and civilian type rifles utilize the straight or shallow comb type stock's. These stocks cause problems with your trigger pull.
A good steady trigger technique will require that your index finger pull straight back towards the index knuckle and in a straight line with the trigger's line of travel.
Straight line stocks:
Using a straight stock your trigger hand will be forced into a downward tight wristed postion. This position places the index fingers line of travel into an upward angle compaired to the triggers line of travel.
The two lines of travel do not work naturally with each other.
High or Semi-combed stocks:
The trigger finger's line of travel is on a less of upward angle compaired to the triggers line of travel. The tigger hands wrist is in a mild tight wrist position.
Pistol grip stocks:
Your shooting hand's wrist is placed into a natural relaxed position. Your trigger finger's line of travel matches the triggers line of travel.

When shooting one of those great old military style straight stocked rifle's you can make adjustments to help you match both lines of travel.
Place your index finger along the side of the stock, use you middle finger for the trigger finger. When doing this you will lower the tigger hand's wrist angle. Since the middle finger is located in a lower position on your hand it's line of travel will be closer to matching the triggers line of travel. This will also allow your lower fingers and thumb to grip around the stock better.
Back in 1967 this technique, using an M14,  brought me from being an average military type shooter into the upper expert class.
This technique takes a lot of practice to master but it can be done.
:shooter:


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 14, 2007)

hmm...I've never had any difficulty shooting straight-stocked weapons (Mausers, Mosin-Nagants, even lever-actions).  However, in the interest of experimentation (and as an exuse to shoot more ) I'll play with method you mentioned and see if there's any noticable difference.


----------



## K31 (Apr 14, 2007)

Good stuff.

I actually prefer old rifles and shotguns with straight stocks. i've got a Springfield 03A3 (one S and one C stock) and Swedish Mauser with them. I've always wanted a shotgun with an "English" style stock also like the Ruger "upland" models.  I've also got a few with "semi" straight stocks like the Swiss K31.

Heck, when nanny-statists are trying to outlaw pistol-grips and even thumbhole stocks, it might be the best thing to have.


----------



## LawDog (Apr 14, 2007)

Some shooters have problem's when shooting with a straight stock, others do. The multi point and prone positions are the hardest to shoot from when using a straight stock.
As long as you can get multi shots into a tight group from the different ranges then do what you works best for you.
:shotgun:


----------



## LawDog (Apr 14, 2007)

The 03A3 is an oldie but goodie.


----------

